# I don't care if you support gay marriage...



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

thats awesome. i hate fred phelps. they should follow him everywhere.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sodamobile








Loved the whole damn thing. Scumbags like Phelps give a bad name to straight people everywhere.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I love how gay people are always pushing it in your face. Congratulations you are gay. Next subject.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> thats awesome. i hate fred phelps. they should follow him everywhere.


x2


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

How about we celebrate ...a women and man that cab stay married for more tha 15 yrs ... gay marraige, being proactive single has eroded the moral fabric of this country...You want to be gay fine ...I don't want a day circled on my calender of you expressing it ..go be a fg all on your own ..lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

crazy Christians, GOD HATES ****


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

god doesnt hate ****... he created them.. we do have a population crisis people... a few million **** is more orphans being adopted and less unwanted children


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i still say nuke china


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nah cheap labour is going to save the world one day you watch


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

no robot labour is gonna save the world. then nuke china then start our own elitism and live in comfort and happiness


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> i still say nuke china


We don't have to. They're pretty much nuking themselves with toxic waste. There are actually two main reasons China is becoming the factory of the world. The first is cheap labor, the second is horribly lax environmental laws.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Jay-Piranha said:


> i still say nuke china


This is the most ridiculous ignorant comment ever posted on p-fury. It's horrible that you want to nuke them. You should want to occupy, genocide and then use the land! not nuke it!









wow that was bad


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> i still say nuke china


This is the most ridiculous ignorant comment ever posted on p-fury. It's horrible that you want to nuke them. *You should want to occupy, genocide and then use the land*! not nuke it!









wow that was bad








[/quote]

in practice yes that is the best thing to do. however america has not got a greta track record of doing this. failing in vietnam, iraq, afghanistan, and im sure in a few other places. and those countries are only the fraction of the sieze that china is. much easier and quicker to irradicate the chinese by nuking there sweet and sour asses. then move in (wearing protective gear from the radiation) and set up the new nuclear facilitys, robot operated manufactoring plants to keep up with the needs of the rest of the world :nod: 
then we leave the african nations to kill each other off then move in and turn that into a huge safari park from tip to toe







and dig out those dimonds because they are pretty looking









anyway i do beleive we have side tracked ever so slightly.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

side tracked.......... just a bit :laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> no robot labour is gonna save the world. then nuke china then start our own elitism and live in comfort and happiness


 its cheaper to get chi ping pong to make a tshirt than r2d2


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> no robot labour is gonna save the world. then nuke china then start our own elitism and live in comfort and happiness


 its cheaper to get chi ping pong to make a tshirt than r2d2
[/quote]

no r2d2 would be better as he can work day and night none stop without failing. all you gotta do is keep up his power source. and with new technology he will need less power to do the same job. while chi ping pong cant work 24/7, will make more errors in his work long term than r2d2 and we must keep feeding the f*cker so he can conintue with his work. also chi ping pong may someday become rebelious and cause an uprising. r2d2 will keep on working without complaint

r2d2 FTW


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Chi Ping Pong is an expert in Martial Arts and meditation AND energy blasts so he would probably do some Dragonball Z sh*t on R2D2 and sent him back to his creator.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh but then r2d2 would bleep and whistle for his companions obi won bellend and anikan skysquirter to come along and zap chi ping pongs testicals off with their light sabers. martial arts wont save you from that.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Artoo doesn't need a light saber. He can fly and he has a taser.








Seriously, even chinese labor can't compete with a robot, not in productivity, accuracy, precision OR cost. I sometimes wonder if job loss in the US is caused more by corporations going overseas or mechanization of assembly lines. Bet it doesn't take half as many people to build a car as it did 50 years ago.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great video!
Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.

**** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
And to hold a thing like that outside a funeral where somebody died of aids?
They are hateful, ignorant, miserable people.

There isn't any such thing as a "god," but if there was, he'd be disliking the hatred of those people, not homosexuals!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

Well put.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

good Christians mind their own business and don't pull ignorant crap like that. i'm a little busy making sure i'm doing what i'm supposed to. let other people worry about their own problems.

but yes, the bible does say the ACT of homosexuality is a sin. it also says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." a lot of people would do well to remember that one.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

good Christians mind their own business and don't pull ignorant crap like that. i'm a little busy making sure i'm doing what i'm supposed to. let other people worry about their own problems.

but yes, the bible does say the ACT of homosexuality is a sin. it also says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." a lot of people would do well to remember that one.
[/quote]

is that a little contradictory of the bible? it preaches love for everyone and all men as equals. but as soon as you wanna bum someone of the same sex it suddenly becomes a sin?? how perculiar. 
also what does 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone' mean?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Leviticus 18:22:
"Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it [is] abomination."
Yes, the Christian bible says "Don't be gay".
It also says stuff like:
Leviticus 19:18
Thou shalt not avenge, nor bear any grudge against the children of thy people, but thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself: I [am] the LORD.
and:
John 8:7
So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.
and most importantly (IMHO):
Luke 20:25
And he said unto them, Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's, and unto God the things which be God's.

My take on homosexuality, as a Christian, is God created gay people, so they're his problem, not mine.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

C'mon now... there's nothing contradictory in the bible...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Christians are crazy people, they even picket dead soldiers funerals.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> C'mon now... there's nothing contradictory in the bible...










too true man. the bible is such a pile of garbage. i truly think that it was a story book that some people took way to seriously. bit like harry potter and twilight.

i have no problem with beleiving in a god. he may or may not exist. even alot of scientists beleive in a higher power of some sort. but following the bible is just irrational to me. there are plenty of decent and upstanding people out there without the need of a bible. there are far more nutcases and dangerous people who are religous than who are not :nod: i mean the whole italian mafia are religiouse yet they wen around killing people and doing everything the bible said not to do


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Being a christian is just irrational to me. They picket dead soldiers funerals, yet Christians are still allowed into the military?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> C'mon now... there's nothing contradictory in the bible...


Nah, not at all.








The point I'm trying to make is as Christian it's your job to live a Christian lifestyle and leave those who don't for God to deal with. "Judge not, lest ye be judged", know what I mean?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

christians are more dangreous than muslims i think. atleast you can spot a muslim from a mile away as hes got a big foot long beard shouting allah akbar with his 16 wives cocooned in black clothing. hardcore nutcase christians look like every other average whiteman. they are all around, some are even in goverment


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

speakyourmind said:


> Christians are crazy people, they even picket dead soldiers funerals.


Wow hahaha, you've grouped together a lot of people on that one...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> christians are more dangreous than muslims i think. atleast you can spot a muslim from a mile away as hes got a big foot long beard shouting allah akbar with his 16 wives cocooned in black clothing. hardcore nutcase christians look like every other average whiteman. they are all around, some are even in goverment


Good point.
And there has been way more blood spilledin the name of "christianity" than any other religion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> Christians are crazy people, they even picket dead soldiers funerals.


Wow hahaha, you've grouped together a lot of people on that one...
[/quote]

I thought on P-Fury we were allowed to group entire members of a religion based on the views/actions of a few?

ex, the whole outlook on Muslims by many on this forum.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Nevermind is going to come in here and spill religious hell fire on all of you.

Anyways its been proven and documented that everyone's Christ was in fact a sausage smuggler.










Pictures don't lie.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> christians are more dangreous than muslims i think. atleast you can spot a muslim from a mile away as hes got a big foot long beard shouting allah akbar with his 16 wives cocooned in black clothing. hardcore nutcase christians look like every other average whiteman. they are all around, some are even in goverment


Good point.
And there has been way more blood spilledin the name of "christianity" than any other religion.:nod:
[/quote]

im gonna start my own religion called analization. it will be the best religion ever. peaceful and loving, freedom and fun for all








to become a standard member just paypal me $5000 and ill send you your started pack


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

does the starter pack have Lube in it ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> does the starter pack have Lube in it ?










and a few other goodies.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

A synthetic anus flesh light ?!?!??!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

good Christians mind their own business and don't pull ignorant crap like that. i'm a little busy making sure i'm doing what i'm supposed to. let other people worry about their own problems.

but yes, the bible does say the ACT of homosexuality is a sin. it also says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." a lot of people would do well to remember that one.
[/quote]

is that a little contradictory of the bible? it preaches love for everyone and all men as equals. but as soon as you wanna bum someone of the same sex it suddenly becomes a sin?? how perculiar. 
also what does 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone' mean?
[/quote]

it is a contradiction if you can show me where in the bible it says you can hate people because they sin. and that quote means that you're allowed to condemn people if you're perfect. basically, Christ was saying that we're all sinners and so shouldn't be in a hurry to judge others.

but that doesn't fit the narrative that the bigots on this site like to use. strange that it's wrong to persecute someone because of their sexual preference but noble to do so based on someone's faith.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Touche.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

You can always spot the Christians on forums!

Sorry for any offense Mdrs.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

good Christians mind their own business and don't pull ignorant crap like that. i'm a little busy making sure i'm doing what i'm supposed to. let other people worry about their own problems.

but yes, the bible does say the ACT of homosexuality is a sin. it also says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." a lot of people would do well to remember that one.
[/quote]

is that a little contradictory of the bible? it preaches love for everyone and all men as equals. but as soon as you wanna bum someone of the same sex it suddenly becomes a sin?? how perculiar. 
also what does 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone' mean?
[/quote]

it is a contradiction if you can show me where in the bible it says you can hate people because they sin. and that quote means that you're allowed to condemn people if you're perfect. basically, Christ was saying that we're all sinners and so shouldn't be in a hurry to judge others.

but that doesn't fit the narrative that the bigots on this site like to use. strange that it's wrong to persecute someone because of their sexual preference but noble to do so based on someone's faith.
[/quote]

i wasnt persecuting anyone on their faith or sexual prefrence. merely commenting on the bible


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Great video!
> Michael Moore and Bill Maher are my heroes when it comes to this kinda stuff.
> 
> **** hating people are so effin' ignorant.
> ...


does the bible say anything about not being ****?

also the bible does say love thy neighbour, and be nice and all to everyone. im not religous but id say if you were really a good christian you would accept homos for who they are and live happily side by side without getting all anal about it
[/quote]

good Christians mind their own business and don't pull ignorant crap like that. i'm a little busy making sure i'm doing what i'm supposed to. let other people worry about their own problems.

but yes, the bible does say the ACT of homosexuality is a sin. it also says "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone." a lot of people would do well to remember that one.
[/quote]

is that a little contradictory of the bible? it preaches love for everyone and all men as equals. but as soon as you wanna bum someone of the same sex it suddenly becomes a sin?? how perculiar. 
also what does 'Let he who is without sin cast the first stone' mean?
[/quote]

it is a contradiction if you can show me where in the bible it says you can hate people because they sin. and that quote means that you're allowed to condemn people if you're perfect. basically, Christ was saying that we're all sinners and so shouldn't be in a hurry to judge others.

but that doesn't fit the narrative that the bigots on this site like to use. strange that it's wrong to persecute someone because of their sexual preference but noble to do so based on someone's faith.
[/quote]

i wasnt persecuting anyone on their faith or sexual prefrence. merely commenting on the bible
[/quote]

i know, dude. if i thought you were i would have said so. that's why i didn't say YOU were a bigot.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm a bigot...

I'm a bigot for bigots!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh ok coolio. just thought you meant me. no worries











Piranha_man said:


> I'm a ****...
> 
> I'm a **** for homos!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm a bigot...
> 
> I'm a bigot for bigots!


so if i'm understanding you, you don't have a problem with religion (though i do respect the fact that you're an atheist), just the people who use it as an excuse to practice bigotry?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> I'm a bigot...
> 
> I'm a bigot for bigots!


so if i'm understanding you, you don't have a problem with religion (though i do respect the fact that you're an atheist), just the people who use it as an excuse to practice bigotry?
[/quote]

Yeah, that's about it in a nutshell.

I'm actually a legally ordained atheistic reverend.







(seriously)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs you religious?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow Hm actually had to ask.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pman has many secret talents. i like



-NBKK- said:


> Wow Hm actually had to ask.


i know its probably a stupid question. just wanna double check.

how deeply religious are you mdrs? like go to church every sunday kinda guy?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

why do "gay" topics always go straight to religion ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well actually this went straight to chinese labour and robots then it moved on to religion. also to be fair the video did feature religious people harrassing homos so it kinda makes sence that it would lead to religion


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> why do "gay" topics always go straight to religion ?


Holding my tongue...

HOLDING MY TONGUE.....!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just say it pman.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

say it.
c;mon this forum doesnt have any secrets. anything goes. or just pm me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Too late.

I shouted it into the toilet and flushed.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trust me.. Labourers in china work around the clock and make less than what it would cost to power the generators that power the robots... Not even mentioning the cost to build the robots..


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> mdrs you religious?


i have faith. if that means, to some people, that i'm religious, i guess i am. i don't go to or belong to any church, if that's what you mean. truth be told, most churches wouldn't have me and i wouldn't have them.

i think religion is often confused with faith.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

What is Faith then exactly ?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> What is Faith then exactly ?


faith is faith. the belief in something, i guess. i'm sorry if i didn't explain that very well.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs said:


> mdrs you religious?


i have faith. if that means, to some people, that i'm religious, i guess i am. i don't go to or belong to any church, if that's what you mean. truth be told, most churches wouldn't have me and i wouldn't have them.

*i think religion is often confused with faith.*
[/quote]

absolutly agree with this. for example, one of my friends, when we first met, i asked him if he was religious due to the topic conversation at the time, and he said, well my parents are catholic and i went to a catholic school, so i guess i am religious yeh. now at the time i didnt say anything, but he just considered himself religious because of his parents being catholic. the kid is the most un catholic guy i know and i dont even think he has faith.

having faith im totally cool with. no problem with that. and im happy to have discussions about it aslong as it doesnt get rammed down my throat. many people i know have faith and its a personnal thing. what bothers me is organised religions. its where it gets iffy and dangerous especially when they start to preach to others.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> mdrs you religious?


i have faith. if that means, to some people, that i'm religious, i guess i am. i don't go to or belong to any church, if that's what you mean. truth be told, most churches wouldn't have me and i wouldn't have them.

*i think religion is often confused with faith.*
[/quote]

absolutly agree with this. for example, one of my friends, when we first met, i asked him if he was religious due to the topic conversation at the time, and he said, well my parents are catholic and i went to a catholic school, so i guess i am religious yeh. now at the time i didnt say anything, but he just considered himself religious because of his parents being catholic. the kid is the most un catholic guy i know and i dont even think he has faith.

having faith im totally cool with. no problem with that. and im happy to have discussions about it aslong as it doesnt get rammed down my throat. many people i know have faith and its a personnal thing. what bothers me is organised religions. its where it gets iffy and dangerous especially when they start to preach to others.
[/quote]

exactly. you can't inherit faith. it's a deeply personal part of who you are. and that goes for all faiths. i don't care if you're jewish, muslim, christian, or atheist. they're all belief systems that you have to either subscribe to or not on your own.

organized religion is a very dangerous thing. i think that they're fine as long as they don't lose focus, if that's the right way to say it. i'd like to tell you about some organized religion that people don't use as a way to get what THEY want but it doesn't exist. all religions have that. it's not to say that they're like that to the core, but it is common.

i don't see a problem with "spreading the word" many groups do that all over the planet while providing healthcare and teaching people in the third world how to better their lives. i have friends and even family members that have done that. but the problem is when you try to FORCE the word on someone. spreading any faith by the sword is wrong and only done by people who were looking for a reason to use the sword anyway. it's not about faith or teaching, at that point, it's about conquest.

a great example is the people in this video. what they're doing is completely against the bible. it's just an excuse to them to spread THEIR opinions. it's the same kind of ignorance that allows people to say that those people are a clear example of what's wrong with christianity. anyone who actually wants to understand what's in the bible can easily see what they're doing is wrong.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.

However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

-NBKK- said:


> why do "gay" topics always go straight to religion ?


Because that's where all the conflict comes from.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


its a difficult one. i do know of atheists who beleive in god, or have the beleif that there is a higher power out there. but are atheist because they do not follow a religion or anything organised like that. just a personnal view that they have.

but then there are people who reject religion and the notion of a 'god' altogether and they are also refered to atheists


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


You have just as much right to air your views as I do man. Feel free. Can't speak for anybody else but you won't piss me off.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


no that's not correct. there is no way to prove or disprove the existence of God. if you say that there is no God, you're an atheist. but you're making a statement based on faith, when you say that. you can't prove you're right and no one can prove you're wrong. true lack of faith is agnosticism. there is a big difference, that most "atheists" don't get.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


no that's not correct. there is no way to prove or disprove the existence of God. if you say that there is no God, you're an atheist. but you're make a statement based on faith, when you say that. you can't prove you're right and no one can prove you're wrong. true lack of faith is agnosticism. there is a big difference, that most atheists don't get.
[/quote]

Nobody can scientifically prove that there is no god, no.
However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


no that's not correct. there is no way to prove or disprove the existence of God. if you say that there is no God, you're an atheist. but you're make a statement based on faith, when you say that. you can't prove you're right and no one can prove you're wrong. true lack of faith is agnosticism. there is a big difference, that most atheists don't get.
[/quote]

Nobody can scientifically prove that there is no god, no.
However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.
[/quote]

atheism is not defined as a lack of faith in the christian portrayal of God. atheism is the belief that there is no God, period. it is just as much a belief system requiring faith as any other, my friend.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


no that's not correct. there is no way to prove or disprove the existence of God. if you say that there is no God, you're an atheist. but you're make a statement based on faith, when you say that. you can't prove you're right and no one can prove you're wrong. true lack of faith is agnosticism. there is a big difference, that most atheists don't get.
[/quote]

Nobody can scientifically prove that there is no god, no.
However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.
[/quote]

atheism is not defined as a lack of faith in the christian portrayal of God. atheism is the belief that there is no God, period. it is just as much a belief system requiring faith as any other, my friend.
[/quote]

Sir, I know the definition of atheism.









And no, it does not require the faith that christianity does, my friend.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm choosing to hold back in this conversation because I can get pretty blunt and rude on the topic.
> 
> However, I do feel the need to interject that "Atheism" doesn't operate on "Faith" at all.
> In fact, it's more of a complete abandonment of "Faith."


no that's not correct. there is no way to prove or disprove the existence of God. if you say that there is no God, you're an atheist. but you're make a statement based on faith, when you say that. you can't prove you're right and no one can prove you're wrong. true lack of faith is agnosticism. there is a big difference, that most atheists don't get.
[/quote]

Nobody can scientifically prove that there is no god, no.
However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.
[/quote]

atheism is not defined as a lack of faith in the christian portrayal of God. atheism is the belief that there is no God, period. it is just as much a belief system requiring faith as any other, my friend.
[/quote]

Sir, I know the definition of atheism.









And no, it does not require the faith that christianity does, my friend.
[/quote]

but it does. you have to believe something that you know cannot be proven. that's the same leap any other faith requires. everything that comes after only serve to separate those belief systems from one another.

only agnosticism doesn't require faith. only the people who say "I don't believe" are the ones who don't have faith.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

agnostic thats the word i was fishing for. thanks mdrs. came across it a week ago in a book. good word :nod:


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> agnostic thats the word i was fishing for. thanks mdrs. came across it a week ago in a book. good word :nod:


yes it is a good word. most self professed atheists are really agnostics. it's the only answer to the question of the existence of God that doesn't require faith.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And....... this is exactly why I shouldn't have even breathed a word in this thread about this.
I am soooooo sick of discussing religion and pointing out how the bible is a complete contradiction of itself and the religion that it's supposed to support.
I'm sick of pointing out how even "god" contradicts his own existence.

But, since we're here... let's finish it.

God is all knowing and all loving and perfect.
"All knowing" means that he knows everything even before it happens.

Now the bible says that god created man "To love and to serve him."
Pretty egotitstical, arrogant and selfish, don't ya think?

So then, he created "Adam and Eve" and gave them a garden in which he strategically placed a tree with some damn nice fruit on it... and told them to not eat this fruit, even though he knew full well that they would. (Isn't that just a tad silly?)

So after he kicks his beloved children out of paradise, Adam and Eve have two sons, Cain and Abel. 
They proceed to populate the Earth.

What I wanna know here is... who's fuckin' their mom?









Okay so now we fast forward years later, we have an entire planet that's been inbred from this 'apple eating' family.
God decides that it didn't go the way he had hoped... (despite his all knowingness...) so he decides to flood the entire planet, drowining his precious children.
ALL except, of course, for one family... Noah's family. (Oh, and two of every animal in existence... which he's gonna cram onto and feed and such on an ark.)

So now not only is the whole human population RE-INCESTED... but now the entire animal kingdom is as well!









Oooooooookay then. (But ya just gotta have faith here.... okay? Stick with me... we're halfway done with this fairytale.)

So now, again, years go by, and again... god's children let the creator down.
Things go in a bad direction.

God thinks to himself... "Okay, the tree in the garden backfired on me, the drowning didn't work... lemme see... how will I fix my f*ck-up THIS time!"
THEN he has a flash of genius!

"I'll rape a virgin in her sleep... then have the bastard son tortured and killed.... YEAH! That'll fix everything!"

Well guess what.
It didn't work either.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.


Depends on wheather or not you take the bible literally. Did God really create the earth in 7 days? Of coarse not. Did the great flood really cover the entire earth, and was Noah's ark really the size of the Titanic and carry two of every animal on earth. Bullshit. 
The bible as we know it is a collection of stories put together by the Romans, many of which were handed down (and embellished) verbally through generations of people before they were actually written down. They're told from the point of view of people who lived thousands of years ago who could not begin to truly understand the world as a whole.
One of my favorite quotes ever:
"...you're going to find that many of the truths we cling to depend greatly on our own point of view."--Ben Kenobi


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And you're wrong about "Atheism vs Agnosticism."

Here's an excerpt from an online dictionary:

_Atheists are thought to be closed-minded because they deny the existence of gods, whereas agnostics appear to be open-minded because they do not know for sure. This is a mistake because atheists do not necessarily deny any gods and may indeed be an atheist because they do not know for sure - in other words, they may be an agnostic as well. _



Piranha Dan said:


> However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.


Depends on wheather or not you take the bible literally. Did God really create the earth in 7 days? Of coarse not. Did the great flood really cover the entire earth, and was Noah's ark really the size of the Titanic and carry two of every animal on earth. Bullshit. 
The bible as we know it is a collection of stories put together by the Romans, many of which were handed down (and embellished) verbally through generations of people before they were actually written down. They're told from the point of view of people who lived thousands of years ago who could not begin to truly understand the world as a whole.
One of my favorite quotes ever:
"...you're going to find that many of the truths we cling to depend greatly on our own point of view."--Ben Kenobi
[/quote]

So you say that some of the bible is true and some is bullshit?
How did you derive at what is true and what isn't?

And if ANY of it is bullshit, why believe the rest?

I think it's priceless that you define your "pick and choose" of what's real in the bible and what isn't by a quote from Star Wars!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> And....... this is exactly why I shouldn't have even breathed a word in this thread about this.
> I am soooooo sick of discussing religion and pointing out how the bible is a complete contradiction of itself and the religion that it's supposed to support.
> I'm sick of pointing out how even "god" contradicts his own existence.
> 
> ...


i've been through all this with you before, man. you can be as insulting as you wish but you still completely sidestepped my point. atheism requires you to believe in something that you know cannot be rationally proven. once you make that leap, you are a believer.

i sincerely don't know why you seem to hate the faith so much. it cold stem from the truly flawed understanding of the faith. and before you start listing your credentials, i'm aware of them. as i said, we've been through all this before.

now i didn't say what i said to get back in to it. if you can get back to how atheism requires no faith to make the statement "there is no God" when you know that can't be proven (as you've said) rather than abusing my faith, fine. you'll notice i didn't take shots at how your beliefs work. that i didn't say anything i knew was deliberately offensive about what YOU believe.

EDIT: just saw your other post.

you can't be an atheist and an agnostic any more than you can be a tree and a shrub. the two are similar but they're not the same. that was a nice quote from your "online dictionary". here's a quote from merriam-webster:



> Main Entry: athe·ist
> Pronunciation: \ˈā-thē-ist\
> Function: noun
> Date: 1551
> : one who believes that there is no deity





> Main Entry: 1ag·nos·tic
> Pronunciation: \ag-ˈnäs-tik, əg-\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Greek agnōstos unknown, unknowable, from a- + gnōstos known, from gignōskein to know - more at know
> ...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha i think we already established the bible is a load of utter nonesence from start to finish

i really dont beleive in a 'god' or 'deity'. using logic and the information we know that very intelligent scientists and mathematicians have discorvered over the years the idea that one man, one higher power is creater of all that we know is as stupid as beleiving that the earth is the centre of the solar system. 
the whole idea of a god was cooked up by humans to make them selves feel better about their position in life. what we really are is just dust floating in sea that is our galaxy which is a speck of irrelevance in a universe that we barely understand.

im not totally throwing out the idea that there is no god. just that even if there is a higher power in the form of a man with a white beard, he probably has no idea of our existance/ also it raises the even more complicated question of where did god come from.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"As insulting as I wish?"_

Callin' it like I see it man...
You prodded me to go into it- don't be a p*ssy about it when I do.

You christians are sooo sensitive about your faith!
Why is that?
If you believe it so strongly... and "Feel jesus in yer soul..." then why get so defensive about it?

Ya know what, I saw this happening.
Typical.

Believe in yer stuff man... okay? That's great. 
You do that, and I'll continue down my road toward hell.









See ya in the other threads my friend...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> However, it can be shown that the concept of god as it is portrayed in christianity is an absolute impossibility.


Depends on wheather or not you take the bible literally. Did God really create the earth in 7 days? Of coarse not. Did the great flood really cover the entire earth, and was Noah's ark really the size of the Titanic and carry two of every animal on earth. Bullshit. 
The bible as we know it is a collection of stories put together by the Romans, many of which were handed down (and embellished) verbally through generations of people before they were actually written down. They're told from the point of view of people who lived thousands of years ago who could not begin to truly understand the world as a whole.
One of my favorite quotes ever:
"...you're going to find that many of the truths we cling to depend greatly on our own point of view."--Ben Kenobi
[/quote]

So you say that some of the bible is true and some is bullshit?
How did you derive at what is true and what isn't?

And if ANY of it is bullshit, why believe the rest?

I think it's priceless that you define your "pick and choose" of what's real in the bible and what isn't by a quote from Star Wars!








[/quote]

well atleast i worked out what i am. agnostic


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> _"As insulting as I wish?"_
> 
> Callin' it like I see it man...
> You prodded me to go into it- don't be a p*ssy about it when I do.
> ...


make sure to check merriam-webster for actual definitions rather than the "online dictionary" you checked before. for an "intolerant christian" i think it was YOU that had to stoop to insults before running away from the discussion when caught in an obvious logical fallacy. i think i'll go back to "feeling Jesus in my soul", unless you can answer for your faulty logic.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i lost track. what was the original discussion about. weather atheists have faith or not?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> i lost track. what was the original discussion about. weather atheists have faith or not?


i think that would depend which "original discussion" you mean, lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

:nod: yeh it is. better understanding means you can put up a better argument for your views.

i mean the discussion that originated betweeen you and pman. the one regarding what atheism is and weather you have fait or none at all. i got lost in the middle when the bible story got thrown in


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> _"As insulting as I wish?"_
> 
> Callin' it like I see it man...
> You prodded me to go into it- don't be a p*ssy about it when I do.
> ...


make sure to check merriam-webster for actual definitions rather than the "online dictionary" you checked before. for an "intolerant christian" i think it was YOU that had to stoop to insults before running away from the discussion when caught in an obvious logical fallacy. i think i'll go back to "feeling Jesus in my soul", unless you can answer for your faulty logic.
[/quote]

"Running away?"
Nah, just leaving a discussion that is a no-win for anybody.

I'm not going to change the way you feel, you're not gonna change the way I feel... and why should we want to?

1.) Next time I will check "Merriam-Webster" for sure.

2.) I'm sorry that you feel I was insulting. If we had been discussing ANY subject other than religion and I would have used the analogies and euphamisms that I did, we would be laughing about it.

3.) There is absolutely no way to prove Atheism or christianity... so let's part this discussion on a friendly note, whadaya say?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> 3.) There is absolutely no way to prove Atheism or christianity... so let's part this discussion on a friendly note, whadaya say?


that was exactly my point, from the beginning. that's why atheism requires faith. that's all i was saying to you when you said that atheists can be agnostics too. i was trying to correct your mistake. obviously since you see the error of your former reasoning, i'd say that will conclude your part in this discussion in a more than friendly way.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

In the end you just can't help but be an arrogant little prick though, can ya.









'Tis cool though man... I'll pray for ya.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> In the end you just can't help but be an arrogant little prick though, can ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one could say the same about you. see, one more thing we have in common. i said i had faith, not that i was perfect, lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs said:


> haha i think we already established the bible is a load of utter nonesence from start to finish
> 
> i really dont beleive in a 'god' or 'deity'. using logic and the information we know that very intelligent scientists and mathematicians have discorvered over the years the idea that one man, one higher power is creater of all that we know is as stupid as beleiving that the earth is the centre of the solar system.
> the whole idea of a god was cooked up by humans to make them selves feel better about their position in life. what we really are is just dust floating in sea that is our galaxy which is a speck of irrelevance in a universe that we barely understand.
> ...


what you need to keep in mind is that most of the preconceived notions people have about God are incorrect. there is no mention in the bible anywhere stating God is some dude with a white beard.

and that many of the laws those "very intelligent" scientists have derived from the known universe don't make sense. take the second law of thermodynamics that states that all material things go from order to chaos. that can't possibly be right if the universe was in fact created from nothing. according to that law, nothing could ever exist because that would require order spontaneously springing from chaos.

another is the concept of dark matter. look it up. if you really don't see science as a belief system after that it's because you don't want to.

i'm not saying that God has to exist because science can't explain everything, many a sadly ignorant fool has made that claim. i'm saying that if science were correct, as many agnostics and atheists say it is, we couldn't possibly exist either.
[/quote]

yes dark matter is one of the many things we do not understand. we did some work on it in highschool. my head was about to explode after that lesson. 
i dont know weather science is a beleif system or not. never really thought of it that way but i suppose it probably is.

regarding your point on material going from order to chaos, rule of thermodynamics. now i dont really know much about it, havent got to that level in my studies as of yet. however i did watch a program recently about this very topic and they were saying that in fact nature does automatically re arrange itself from chaos to order and vice versa without any input from man. its not fuly understood yet but they showed it with a couple of experiments. i cant remember the names off the top of my head. but ill try to fig it out for you.

clearly the point about the universe being created from 'nothing' is wrong. but in the last few years people have been trying to understand it better. i dont beleive in the big bang theory. its bullshit imo. however recently theres been more work done on black holes which is showing that not only do they end the life of stars and galaxys but infact give birth to new ones. and its from here that the matter is created and destroyed. however very little is known about the workings of a black hole. the whole theory of the point of singularity comes into play here. this is where ones head starts to hurt. not even the top scientists understand it let alone us average joes. infact all out mathematics that work beautifully in every other single area of life breaks down at the point of singularity in the black hole.

my point is that its true that what we know of the universe doesnt make sence. but it admits this fact and conintues to work upon it to find out. and we know that the theory that something was created from nothing doesnt make sence, but thats because we dont know all the facts to be able to fully understand it. unless of course we really dont exist and this is just the imagination of random minds floating around in some stella balck hole.

ouch man my head is hurting just thinking about all this. how did we get so far into it. ive totally lost track of where we were going with this


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's all the pink skulls man...
They're going to your head.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> So you say that some of the bible is true and some is bullshit?
> How did you derive at what is true and what isn't?
> And if ANY of it is bullshit, why believe the rest?
> I think it's priceless that you define your "pick and choose" of what's real in the bible and what isn't by a quote from Star Wars!


Hey, I'm a Christian Sci-Fi geek. Sue me.








What I'm saying is, NONE of it's bullshit. It's all true from a certain point of view.
The Real Story Of Noah And The Not So Great Flood:
Noah was a farmer who lived near enough to the shore of the Black sea 7,000 years ago to be affected when it got flooded by the Mediterranean. Noah's world consisted of a few dozens of square miles where he hunted, gathered and grew food. From his point of view, when the Med finally overtopped the natural dam between it and the Black sea, and the level of the Black Sea went up by 300ft and 60,000 square miles of the surrounding countryside ended up under water, the entire world DID flood. Noah survived by clinging to the remains of his house as it floated away, and even managed to save some of his livestock and tie them to the wreckage. Eventually he drifted to the new shoreline and rebuilt. His story of survival got handed down from generation to generation (and embellished along way) in a kind of generational game of "Whisper Down The Ally" till finally 4000 years later it ended up being put in the Bible.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

let me lighten the mood


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice, but something in a Catholic schoolgirl uniform would've been more on topic.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mission accomplished HM!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

indeed. all conversation stopped. i bet mdrs, pdan are both furiosuly bashing it out. and TWTR has been in this thread for ages. i wonder what hes up to







bet i can guess though


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Nice, but something in a Catholic schoolgirl uniform would've been more on topic.:laugh:


agreed. can you find one of those for us?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mdrs said:


> Nice, but something in a Catholic schoolgirl uniform would've been more on topic.:laugh:


agreed. can you find one of those for us?
[/quote]

exactly :nod: and thats the difference. science has been prooven to help mankind move forward and devlop in all areas of life. without science we would still be living in medival squaler. its also helped man understand his position in the universe. created jobs, given freedom to millions and a better quality of life to most of the world. i will concied some things of science have been bad, such as the H-Bomb. but science learns and keeps on learning to conintue helping mankind. its given humans so much more than religion has. religion more often than not has brough war, suffering and oppression.

as i said before its organised religion and preaching that i oppose strongly to. but the belief in god i understand and have no problem with

and as for catholics. this is the best i could do


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> exactly :nod: and thats the difference. science has been prooven to help mankind move forward and devlop in all areas of life. without science we would still be living in medival squaler. its also helped man understand his position in the universe. created jobs, given freedom to millions and a better quality of life to most of the world. i will concied some things of science have been bad, such as the H-Bomb. but science learns and keeps on learning to conintue helping mankind. its given humans so much more than religion has. religion more often than not has brough war, suffering and oppression.
> 
> as i said before its organised religion and preaching that i oppose strongly to. but the belief in god i understand and have no problem with
> 
> and as for catholics. this is the best i could do


i say that science hasn't given or taken anything from us and neither has religion. they're both just things. man was the source of both of those things and as such, man (not science or religion) is the source of gain or loss. keep in mind that modern science got its start because it was funded by the church. it's all just people looking for the truth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

mdrs said:


> exactly :nod: and thats the difference. science has been prooven to help mankind move forward and devlop in all areas of life. without science we would still be living in medival squaler. its also helped man understand his position in the universe. created jobs, given freedom to millions and a better quality of life to most of the world. i will concied some things of science have been bad, such as the H-Bomb. but science learns and keeps on learning to conintue helping mankind. its given humans so much more than religion has. religion more often than not has brough war, suffering and oppression.
> 
> as i said before its organised religion and preaching that i oppose strongly to. but the belief in god i understand and have no problem with
> 
> and as for catholics. this is the best i could do


i say that science hasn't given or taken anything from us and neither has religion. they're both just things. man was the source of both of those things and as such, man (not science or religion) is the source of gain or loss. keep in mind that modern science got its start because it was funded by the church. it's all just people looking for the truth.
[/quote]

Could it be argued that religion got it's funding from science? People looking for meaning in things.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

This thread makes my head hurt.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> exactly :nod: and thats the difference. science has been prooven to help mankind move forward and devlop in all areas of life. without science we would still be living in medival squaler. its also helped man understand his position in the universe. created jobs, given freedom to millions and a better quality of life to most of the world. i will concied some things of science have been bad, such as the H-Bomb. but science learns and keeps on learning to conintue helping mankind. its given humans so much more than religion has. religion more often than not has brough war, suffering and oppression.
> 
> as i said before its organised religion and preaching that i oppose strongly to. but the belief in god i understand and have no problem with
> 
> and as for catholics. this is the best i could do


i say that science hasn't given or taken anything from us and neither has religion. they're both just things. man was the source of both of those things and as such, man (not science or religion) is the source of gain or loss. keep in mind that modern science got its start because it was funded by the church. it's all just people looking for the truth.
[/quote]

Could it be argued that religion got it's funding from science? People looking for meaning in things.
[/quote]

i'm saying that early scientists were paid by the church to conduct research. Galileo was paid by the church. the church paid for many things that we now consider priceless, including art. significant parts of the renaissance were paid for by the church.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

science existed long before traditional religion.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> indeed. all conversation stopped. i bet mdrs, pdan are both furiosuly bashing it out.


Actually I gave up trying to explain myself and went to the bar.







Love the Nun pic dude.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Wait, so I can't have an avatar of some big boob asian bouncing her tits but we CAN post pierced p*ssy pics?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Foodstamp said:


> Wait, so I can't have an avatar of some big boob asian bouncing her tits but we CAN post pierced p*ssy pics?


that pic was necessary for crowd control and calming measures :nod:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Majesty Found a Loop hole . Those Bouncing Tits were Fake and Offensive to Girls with Small Tits. Those Tits were real and She Wasnt
Naked . so whats wrong with that ?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> science existed long before traditional religion.


that's a long shot- early science was pushed by the catholic church...then burned at the stake during the inquisition but anyway


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not really...early science existed long before the catholic church was even formed...in-fact, thousands of years before. ancient tribes used learned skills to build structures and advance their lives...in-fact, was it not a form of science, the day that the method of creating fire was deduced by ancient man?

the reason i say "traditional" religion, is because the vast majority of religion these days is based upon a belief system, stemming from some miraculous occurance thousands of years ago, as documented in one of their specific religious books. early religion, if you could call it that, was way more of a science, than a belief system. people used astrology to predict the seasons and the weather, as well as to determine the orientation of the earth within the solar system. look at the myans, who accurately predicted many astrological events hundreds, and thousands of years BEFORE they were to occur! sure symbols on the zodiac point to a belief in "gods", but it's not a religion as traditionalist as Catholicism. the religion is based on a belief system handed down for generations, and there is no desire to seek truth, it is a willingness to accept faith, as truth, and to denounce everything contrary, fact or fiction, and to be extremely judgemental to others who do not share the same belief system.

science is the search for truth, yes, and unlike religion, the truth it seeks is often substantiated by strong theory based on proven technique. religion is not. but it's easily misconstrued by the faithful as a belief system built on metaphors which are pertinent to daily life...which is debatable...but either way, there is no way anybody can tell me that there was nothing, and then there was something...truth IS out there, and i'll rely on science to guide me in my search for that truth...not a faith in something that doesn't exist.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> not really...early science existed long before the catholic church was even formed...in-fact, thousands of years before. ancient tribes used learned skills to build structures and advance their lives...in-fact, was it not a form of science, the day that the method of creating fire was deduced by ancient man?
> 
> the reason i say "traditional" religion, is because the vast majority of religion these days is based upon a belief system, stemming from some miraculous occurance thousands of years ago, as documented in one of their specific religious books. early religion, if you could call it that, was way more of a science, than a belief system. people used astrology to predict the seasons and the weather, as well as to determine the orientation of the earth within the solar system. look at the myans, who accurately predicted many astrological events hundreds, and thousands of years BEFORE they were to occur! sure symbols on the zodiac point to a belief in "gods", but it's not a religion as traditionalist as Catholicism. the religion is based on a belief system handed down for generations, and there is no desire to seek truth, it is a willingness to accept faith, as truth, and to denounce everything contrary, fact or fiction, and to be extremely judgemental to others who do not share the same belief system.
> 
> science is the search for truth, yes, and unlike religion, the truth it seeks is often substantiated by strong theory based on proven technique. religion is not. but it's easily misconstrued by the faithful as a belief system built on metaphors which are pertinent to daily life...which is debatable...but either way, there is no way anybody can tell me that there was nothing, and then there was something...truth IS out there, and i'll rely on science to guide me in my search for that truth...not a faith in something that doesn't exist.


Very well put







much better than how i could of said it.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> why do "gay" topics always go straight to religion ?


Because that's where all the conflict comes from.
[/quote]

Couldnt be more right. More blood has been spilled in the name of christ than anything else. But Im going to go on a tangent and say humans were put here by some other species or our own but not from this planet. One we are waaay more advanced than any other creature. Two If god created man who the hell created dinosaurs. You dont see any mention of that in the bible and the bible says he created man and all the creatures or how ever it goes. 3 The bible was written by man no God is going to publish a damn book that you have to read. Four yes the bible is full of contradictions thou shalt not kill yet dis obey any of the 10 commandments and you are to be stoned to death. Whats get me are the peopel that believe in a God but believe we are the only life in the entire galxy. You really think something that has the power to create life is goign to do it just once? All relgions follow the same story only changed from one religion to the next. They all stem from the stars. Like the whole the sun rose on the third day yeah its sun not son. Hell most of the history I learned in school about columbus was totally wrong along with other large events. You think the whole god story has stayed exactly the same for thousands of years lol. When you die and nothing happens your in for a big disapointment. IF I die and Im elsewhere, holy crap it was true, will be my response. PS jesus smoked herb, he was a carpenter. Where do you think he got all those stories from. OH yeah I have a cousin thats gay and you would never know it. Shes open about it but she doesnt flaunt it. I know several people that are gay and yeah a couple of the guys youd get a hunch but most are laid back and you wouldnt know unless you bent over lol. Tangent complete.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Good point Ibanez. But man you really need to learn Paragraph structure, My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Good point Ibanez. But man you really need to learn Paragraph structure, My eyes are bleeding.


agreed on both points here :nod:


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

He may as well have not even hit his Space key :laugh:


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

lovers


----------

